# Farewell, Trailer Park Boys



## Gordon Nore (Nov 28, 2008)

If you have not seen the series, Trailer Park Boys, well, I don't know exactly how to describe. It's about three hapless friends who live in a Nova Scotia trailer park. The series is shot documentary style, which adds to the cheapness of the production. Pretty much everything used in the show is broken. Set pieces come from flea markets and dumps. Some of the trailers they use for background have been condemned. It has been a phenomenal success on Canadian cable television. And it is coming to an end...

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/tv/story/2008/11/12/trailer-parkboys-end.html

YouTube Clip -- Warning: Very bad language!!


----------



## exile (Nov 28, 2008)

That is really too badI _loved_ that show! 




Gordon Nore said:


> If you have not seen the series, Trailer Park Boys, well, I don't know exactly how to describe. It's about three hapless friends who live in a Nova Scotia trailer park. The series is shot documentary style, which adds to the cheapness of the production. Pretty much everything used in the show is broken. Set pieces come from flea markets and dumps. Some of the trailers they use for background have been condemned. It has been a phenomenal success on Canadian cable television. And it is coming to an end...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/arts/tv/story/2008/11/12/trailer-parkboys-end.html
> 
> YouTube Clip -- Warning: Very bad language!!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have never heard of them until tonight


----------



## jarrod (Nov 29, 2008)

it's sad to see it go, but they were sort of at a dead end.  the movie was great, too.

jf


----------



## Jimi (Nov 29, 2008)

I loved how the one friend (Julian?) almost always had a rum & coke in his hands. I saw the movie and only saw one scene when he was lifting weights in prison did he not have the drink in his hands, but as soon as he was done lifting, there it was. I knew too many people similar to these characters to laugh too hard. The show will be missed. LOL. Bottle Boys!!! (DUCK) LOL


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 29, 2008)

Jimi said:


> I loved how the one friend (Julian?) almost always had a rum & coke in his hands. I saw the movie and only saw one scene when he was lifting weights in prison did he not have the drink in his hands, but as soon as he was done lifting, there it was. I knew too many people similar to these characters to laugh too hard. The show will be missed. LOL. Bottle Boys!!! (DUCK) LOL



That's Julian. Always has a Rum and coke in hand, even during gun fights.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 29, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I have never heard of them until tonight



http://www.showcase.ca/shows/showspage.aspx?root_title_id=46699


----------



## jarrod (Nov 29, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> That's Julian. Always has a Rum and coke in hand, even during gun fights.


 
don't you mean "Sexian"?

jf


----------

